# Indoor season over "for me"



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well guess there's a time to be "pragmatic" and a time NOT to be. After a week of "self denial", I finally went to the Dr. yesterday.

EKG indicated that I'd had a mild heart attack during the last week. Cardiologist is opening his office on Sat. to do a stress test (not really sure what to make of that )

Been over 14 hours since my last smoke. Talked with Jarlicker this morning and he's ready to quit as well. Even Sarge has indicated that it may be time to "put them down".

"In other news", ChopperSteve had his gall bladder removed yesterday and from what I understand is doing well.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Time to put down the cigerettes, not the arrows. 
Surely your not giving up shooting are you?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DHawk2 said:


> Time to put down the cigerettes, not the arrows.
> Surely your not giving up shooting are you?


Oh no - not giving up shooting, but right now my left arm feels like it weighs a ton. I'll still be at the range and talking my normal "trash", but got to take a break for a while or at least slow down a bit.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Take it easy, Lee and follow Dr's recommendations. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Looking forward to kabitzing with ya on the Hill next year. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Take it easy, Lee and follow Dr's recommendations. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Looking forward to kabitzing with ya on the Hill next year. :wink:


No way are we going to have to wait for the "Hill" to kabitize together again - you gotta come to DCWC in the spring for the Extravaganza. :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i hope everything turns out good for you. 

I quit them cigs. way back in 85 i think it was and never looked back.

Wish you the best on your test and you pass with flying colors.:wink:

I took one a few years ago and it went good for me as i wore out the machine.

My bro took the test also a few years ago and had to have some stints put in to help the blood flow but he is doing fine these days.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Man bud, hope they get ya going on the right diet & meds to get ya back in the game soon.

Stress test isn't that bad "had 2 of em" & it tells them a lot that could be the root cause which in my case it was just a tweak in my BP meds. :yuck:

As far as smoking goes, I'm glad you're taking the steps to quit man I'm glad I did it 15 years ago & never want to go down that path again.

Good luck bud & can't wait to see ya at the Bow Hunter Jamboree... 30 years.........


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm definitely in. I still can't believe I quit for 3 years and picked them back up dumbest move I ever made:doh:...Good luck on the stress test. Let us know when the work part is on your range...


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is wishing you the best Prag, hope you get to feeling better soon. Concrats on quiting the smokes. I quit them 38 years ago. I threw a pack down and stomped it into the ground while shooting with some friends, said I will never light another one and never have to this day. So if I can do it you can, just hang in there.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well guess there's a time to be "pragmatic" and a time NOT to be. After a week of "self denial", I finally went to the Dr. yesterday.
> 
> EKG indicated that I'd had a mild heart attack during the last week. Cardiologist is opening his office on Sat. to do a stress test (not really sure what to make of that )
> 
> ...


I'll make you the same deal Mac made with me the 1st time I quit. 1 year from today, if you're still quit...I'll buy you a bottle of scotch or whatever else you like...How's that for motivation....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hang in there Prag. Ain't no little ol heart attack gonna get over on you. Good Luck with the stress test. 

My families thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll be back to shooting in short order..... Relax until then.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Mild or severe, it is alot to go through physically and emotionally. I will certainly pray success in the lifestyle changes you will be undergoing. One good thing is, archery should remain a good part of your life.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Prag....hang in there buddy 

you'll be back to normal in no time.....well normal for you anyway 

as for the smoking idea....good call.....I have quit so many times and started again MONTHS later for no real reason it isn't funny.....:embara: Add me to that list as well.....actually just smoked a second ago....and it was the last one in the pack.....so might as well not buy anymore :thumb:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I hope you have an uneventful visit to the doctor. 

Keep telling yourself you're a non-smoker, not a smoker trying to quit. That helped me quit.

Also, just imagine all the cool new toys you'll be able to buy just on cigarette savings alone.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry to hear that Prag....hang in there buddy
> 
> you'll be back to normal in no time.....well normal for you anyway
> 
> as for the smoking idea....good call.....I have quit so many times and started again MONTHS later for no real reason it isn't funny.....:embara: Add me to that list as well.....actually just smoked a second ago....and it was the last one in the pack.....so might as well not buy anymore :thumb:


 I hope you can whip it. Not buying anymore is a good start. Best of luck. You young guys can have a brighter future without cigs.
Try walking 18 and that will help convince you what you need to do.


----------



## sl954 (Oct 7, 2005)

Good decision quiting the smokes. I did it about nine years ago. It was tough but well worth it.
I used the patch. I also joined a web forum called quitnet. There is a ton of information on the site and you can track your progress forever. I read everything I could about the addiction. That seemed to help.
I go back every year or so just to see how much money I've saved.
As of today: Time Smoke-Free: 2949 days, 10 hours, 45 minutes and 14 seconds 


Cigarettes NOT smoked: 129776
Lifetime Saved: 33 months, 1 day, 8 hours
Money Saved: $32,439.00 

Good luck, If I can do anyone can, I was about as hooked as a person can be, 2+ packs a day.


Steve


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I hope you can whip it. Not buying anymore is a good start. Best of luck. You young guys can have a brighter future without cigs.
> Try walking 18 and that will help convince you what you need to do.


as much as I walk....that doesn't bother me.....but the people I play golf with....I ain't gonna be walking anyway


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. My internet access is very flaky today so don't be alarmed if I disappear. :wink: Wonder if it has anything to do with the telephone junction in front of the office that is under water.  Man I'm ready for another drought!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*W T H...............​*
*You are too healthy....other than the smoking....for you to be side-lined with heart problems.....

Now my Brother-in-Law (Mr. Invincible)who ate all the wrong stuff, drank too much of all the wrong stuff,, smoked like he owned Lucky Strikes :grin: (had to pick that brand) never exercised and NEVER went to the doctor.....had his first heart attack in June....total blockage of the main aorta and 80% in the other artery....almost didn't make it...
He quit smoking because of being in the hosptal for a week, has a better diet, drinks an occassional glass of wine, is taking his meds, loves his Dr. and gets a little more exercise now....and Thanks GOD for the warning... 

You will bounce back strong PRAG.....there is just too much more archery to shoot.....*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No way are we going to have to wait for the "Hill" to kabitize together again - you gotta come to DCWC in the spring for the Extravaganza. :wink:


Okay,I'd love to attend....if I can find someone to watch my kitties for the weekend. Don't want to come home to angry Siamese...:mg:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

From someone who has had two MI's, the stress test is to see if/where you have blockage. This a poor man's cath. If the stress test shows you have areas of your heart that aren't getting a blood flow like you should, then I'd just about bet you'll have a cath and go from there..... Thirty percent of the people who have heart attacks NEVER have any symptoms whatsoever, and Poof, they're gone. Consider yourself one of the lucky ones.....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll hold off on tormenting you until you get back up to speed............... On second thought maybe it's good for you to have some distractions. :becky: I'm sorry the pressure of trying to compete against Virginians was too much for you....get better soon.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> From someone who has had two MI's, the stress test is to see if/where you have blockage. This a poor man's cath. If the stress test shows you have areas of your heart that aren't getting a blood flow like you should, then I'd just about bet you'll have a cath and go from there..... Thirty percent of the people who have heart attacks NEVER have any symptoms whatsoever, and Poof, they're gone. Consider yourself one of the lucky ones.....


Exactly!


Sorry to hear you're out of commission, but at least you got the proverbial warning shot.. 

If you can push your cardiologist into it, get the stress test, calcium scoring, echo and cath test. That's about the best way to tell what is going on with your heart short of pulling it out for a looksie..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Okay,I'd love to attend....if I can find someone to watch my kitties for the weekend. Don't want to come home to angry Siamese...:mg:


Just bring them with you, either Jarlicker will play football with them or they can play with BowGod's dogs (they were wearing a muffle last year) 



Unclegus said:


> From someone who has had two MI's, the stress test is to see if/where you have blockage. This a poor man's cath. If the stress test shows you have areas of your heart that aren't getting a blood flow like you should, then I'd just about bet you'll have a cath and go from there..... Thirty percent of the people who have heart attacks NEVER have any symptoms whatsoever, and Poof, they're gone. Consider yourself one of the lucky ones.....


Yes I am one of the lucky ones and I've been beating myself up all day trying to determine why I didn't heed the warnings sooner. 



Kstigall said:


> I'll hold off on tormenting you until you get back up to speed............... On second thought maybe it's good for you to have some distractions. :becky: I'm sorry the pressure of trying to compete against Virginians was too much for you....get better soon.


Well all you common welchers get prepared, cause I'm coming back stronger than ever. 



JawsDad said:


> Exactly!
> Sorry to hear you're out of commission, but at least you got the proverbial warning shot..
> 
> If you can push your cardiologist into it, get the stress test, calcium scoring, echo and cath test. That's about the best way to tell what is going on with your heart short of pulling it out for a looksie..


Well if anything can be determined from blood then they should be able to find out all there is to know since they drew 4 vials from me yesterday. :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Man, sorry to hear about this. Every year I get older these thoughts creep into my head. I hope everything turns out well for you and you return to shooting and the other things you like as soon as possible...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I'll hold off on tormenting you until you get back up to speed............... On second thought maybe it's good for you to have some distractions. :becky: I'm sorry the pressure of trying to compete against Virginians was too much for you....get better soon.


*OK....if you are going to give him a jab.....I will give him a pinch.......:grin:

"Some people will do anything to get out of clearing those shooting lanes".....:bolt:*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I'll make you the same deal Mac made with me the 1st time I quit. 1 year from today, if you're still quit...I'll buy you a bottle of scotch or whatever else you like...How's that for motivation....


I think you'd best make it Geritol... :mg: :chortle:

No, I won't quit jabbin.. 

But, seriously Lee, glad you did finally heed the warnings and go see the Doc.. do what they say and you'll be ready for your arse kickin at LAS next month.. :tongue: :becky: :wink:


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Same problem going in monday for my nuclar stress test,quit smoking about 25 years ago I'm 63 years old 5'6" an weigh 149lbs,no medical problems at all,Wife made a appointment for a calcuim test an mine was off the chart,glad she made me go, I wish you the best an know you'll do just great.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Lee-

On a serious note- I hope this is a mild, passing thing that you bounce back from swiftly. I know alot of people who just made a few lifestyle adjustments and made spectacular improvements in their health. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.

On a lighter note- does this mean that steak and Gelato are not on the menu when I come out there to shoot your course?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> Lee-
> 
> On a serious note- I hope this is a mild, passing thing that you bounce back from swiftly. I know alot of people who just made a few lifestyle adjustments and made spectacular improvements in their health. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.
> 
> On a lighter note- does this mean that steak and Gelato are not on the menu when I come out there to shoot your course?


They're still on the menu, he just won't be able to partake. However I hear chicken is quite tasty. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Hang in there*

Lee, if you are still walking, you have a great chance of coming out of this better than before.....


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hang in there*

Sorry to hear about your heart acting up. Glad you are getting things checked out instead of ignoring what your body is telling you. keep us updated on your progress. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers Sat.

You have too much archery to shoot to go out on us now!! You'll hopefully be at it again soon. Archery is good exercise which your cardiologist will want you to do plenty of after he makes sure everything is ok. Glad you have decided to quit smoking. Stay on Jarlicker and Sarge!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> Okay,I'd love to attend....if I can find someone to watch my kitties for the weekend. Don't want to come home to angry Siamese...:mg:


Cats are no excuse. The Quality inn allows pets. We took the dogs down last year, and I would venture a guess that a pitt bull, and a rot/lab mix are a bit harder to travel with than a Siamese.

If we get bored we can throw the cats into the lake for the dogs instead of tennis balls.:wink:




Sorry to hear about your health Prag.
Add my name to the quitter list. I have been thinking it's about that time for quite a few months now. But it's much easier to get motivated when your doing it as a group.

Maybe we need to put together a side pot. Everyone throw a little something into the pot, and divide it among anyone who is still smoke free on the Hill.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm willing to joing the quitters list also...just gotta find a way to make those bloody withdrawls a little easier to suck up....:mg:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Lee,

I know first hand what your going through... August 23 of this year I had a heart attack and three stents put in ( I'm 38 years old). My last smoke was a half hour before we got to the ER. Flash forward to today... I have lost almost 50lbs, my cardio is through the roof, and I'm smoke free. 

I know it seams like a really bad thing now but with the advances in cardiology youwill be feeling like a new man in a very short time. 

I drug my buck out of the woods for 3.5 hrs without a problem!!! it was in my case and I really hope for you...a blessing

I will keep you in my prayers and I'm sure you will be on a new healthy path.

Your friend Jim Toth.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think you'd best make it Geritol... :mg: :chortle:
> 
> No, I won't quit jabbin..
> 
> But, seriously Lee, glad you did finally heed the warnings and go see the Doc.. do what they say and you'll be ready for your arse kickin at LAS next month.. :tongue: :becky: :wink:



*AHHHHHHH.....HUMMMMMMMMMM:sad::sad::sad:*

*No, I won't quit jabbin either.. 

It's time STICKY........or you will not be around for your "GERITOL DAYS".....

It's time for you to join "The Pack" to quit "The Pack"......*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AHHHHHHH.....HUMMMMMMMMMM:sad::sad::sad:*
> 
> *No, I won't quit jabbin either..
> 
> ...


Well, I just started a "quitters" thread, so all aboard. 

Feeling rather good today and am going to the range this evening. Will try to shoot a few and see how the arm does, but I promise not to "over do it". :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> I'm willing to joing the quitters list also...just gotta find a way to make those bloody withdrawls a little easier to suck up....:mg:


I work the sound booth at our church and after last night's Christmas program rehearsal the entire choir, cast, crew, and band joined together for a "special" prayer. Afterwards a lady came to me and told me the story of her father and his quest to quit smoking. Turns out I was/am doing pretty much the same thing.

To make a "really long story short" :wink:, basically he never tried to "convince" himself he had quit. He simply keeps "postponing" his next cigarette and that's been going on for over 20 years now.

Personally, I still have an open pack along with a lighter in the seat of my car. At first I considered "finishing" that pack, then I considered throwing it away, but now, if it comes to mind, I just "postpone" the "next" smoke for 30 minutes or an hour. In reality, "so far", I don't even think about it again until some time much later and all I do then is "postpone" again. 

It's been nearly 41 hours now and frankly, other than the hand to mouth fixation, I don't really have a desire to "light one up".


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I work the sound booth at our church and after last night's Christmas program rehearsal the entire choir, cast, crew, and band joined together for a "special" prayer. Afterwards a lady came to me and told me the story of her father and his quest to quit smoking. Turns out I was/am doing pretty much the same thing.
> 
> To make a "really long story short" :wink:, basically he never tried to "convince" himself he had quit. He simply keeps "postponing" his next cigarette and that's been going on for over 20 years now.
> 
> ...




*:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:WAY TO GO!!!! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:​*
*I'll be your cheerleader.....just don't ask for me to wear that short skirt!!

Nowwwwwwwwww.....what about PRAG JR.???????? She in?????*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:WAY TO GO!!!! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:​*
> *I'll be your cheerleader.....just don't ask for me to wear that short skirt!!
> 
> Nowwwwwwwwww.....what about PRAG JR.???????? She in?????*
> ...


The short skirt is a "requirement" - audition photos required as well. :wink:

Funny you should ask about Jr. - just saw her 10 minutes ago and she said he had just finished a pack that she started last Sat. morning - so maybe it will be her last as well.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*fantastic*



pragmatic_lee said:


> I work the sound booth at our church and after last night's Christmas program rehearsal the entire choir, cast, crew, and band joined together for a "special" prayer. Afterwards a lady came to me and told me the story of her father and his quest to quit smoking. Turns out I was/am doing pretty much the same thing.
> 
> To make a "really long story short" :wink:, basically he never tried to "convince" himself he had quit. He simply keeps "postponing" his next cigarette and that's been going on for over 20 years now.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work. It's one of the best things you can do for yourself and your family AND friends Just shoot your bow in place of putting your hand on a lighter and then to a cig:wink:


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*Prag*

Sorry to hear about the recent heart trouble buddy! I think you got the right mindset on how to handle it. And good luck with the quitting the cancer sticks. I know I am younger than most but I smoked for 10 years and it took being snowed in for me to quit and I occasionally have one or two but that is a rarity. Get healthy and back on the string buddy and hope to see you soon!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Dang it...I'm in too. Geez, can"t have nothing bad for you anymore. :wink:
Been cutting down from a pack and a half a day to at the max 2 or 3 a day. I only started back when I picked up a bow for the first time! 

Prag promised the regular Thursday crowd that I would update everyone if there was a need to after the stress test Saturday. I will be there with him & Mom too keeping her off the ceiling. Our family is very thankful that you guys think enough of my Prag to actually want him to continue shooting. :mg::mg:

Private Message me and I will send you my cell phone number if you want quicker updates on Prag.

Thanks again ya'll!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Ya'll lift Prag up tonight! He is hanging at the house resting tonight instead of working the auction. Just keep him in your thoughts and we will update you tomorrow.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Stay strong Prag. The power of the mind can do wonders. We are all with you and know you'll be back to being Prag soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thinking of you*

I'll be praying and thinking of you as you huff and puff away on that threadmill. Show those Dr's. what you're made of!!! Please update us on how you did.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Well we have a diagnosis....Prag has been dealing with it for some years and the Doc says it has finally done him in. He was diagnosed with a terminal case of meanness. Currently, there is no cure.

Really guys, Prag is doing much better today. He passed the stress test great. The doc says he is 60/40% sure that his "episode" was not his heart and more likely reflux. He gave him some meds to help things out with the reflux but could do absolutely nothing for the meanness. Mrs. Prag asked nicely for a pill for his case of the uglies, but once again, he couldn't help. 

You guys have been great is supporting my family through this! We love you all!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*good news*

Glad to hear it wasn't his heart. There are medications for reflux. As for the meanness and ugliness, well....He's out of luck No cure for those yet:wink:

Hope to see you soon at a shoot


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Some people will do anything for a little attention. :wink:

Love ya Prag. Glad things seem to be better than expected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well guess there's a time to be "pragmatic" and a time NOT to be. After a week of "self denial", I finally went to the Dr. yesterday.
> 
> EKG indicated that I'd had a mild heart attack during the last week. Cardiologist is opening his office on Sat. to do a stress test (not really sure what to make of that )
> 
> ...


The EKG lied???????


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the update... glad all is well!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> The EKG lied???????


Yep, happens all the time. Medicine is not a precise science and there are several non-cardiac things that can cause an EKG to look a little weird.

Lee, so glad the stress test was negative. Still a good idea to take this as a 1st warning though. Now about that meanness pill.......:wink:


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

*Come on over here PRAG Honey.....let Donna give you a little sugar to sweeten you up!!!

Glad the news was good.....now get you skinny ***** back to practicing for Lancaster....you got NO EXCUSE nowwwww....:wink:

See you there........:kiss:*

.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Glad to hear it wasn't the ticker. I hope this doesn't affect the quitters thread. I'm still rooting for you and the others.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Glad to hear it wasn't the ticker. I hope this doesn't affect the quitters thread. I'm still rooting for you and the others.


*GOOD POINT.....I will give him H3LL for Quitting the Quitter's Club!!!!*

.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Mr Lee now knows the vertues of good old fashion yellow mustard. Way to go brother. Now change those britches and get back after it. He He


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Just knowing that my "ticker" is healthy & strong makes the last few week's ordeal worth it. Still got to figure out what is wrong with my arm, but it's not going to keep me from shooting, unless it gets a lot worse. :wink:

BTW: Almost 6 days now with out a smoke!


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks everyone! Just knowing that my "ticker" is healthy & strong makes the last few week's ordeal worth it. Still got to figure out what is wrong with my arm, but it's not going to keep me from shooting, unless it gets a lot worse. :wink:
> 
> BTW: Almost 6 days now with out a smoke!



*Where are you hiding the bodies??? *

.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Prag....

Take care of yourself brother!!!!! Glad to hear the news that things are better!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Need an update on the "PRAGSTER"..........

Inquiring minds want to know......:smileinbox:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Folks, I'm probably feeling as good right now as I have in a long time. The meds seems to have taken care of the chest pressure - still got something a little "fishy" with my arm, but it is not nearly as bad as it was.

9.5 days without a smoke. :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Folks, I'm probably feeling as good right now as I have in a long time. The meds seems to have taken care of the chest pressure - still got something a little "fishy" with my arm, but it is not nearly as bad as it was.
> 
> 9.5 days without a smoke. :wink:


You're doing awesome! :hug::kiss:

Hopefully, the arm problems will be a memory very soon.... :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Get Well!!!!*

Dang Prag...I haven't been on AT for awhile and this is the first thread I see!!! 

Well buddy, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Take care of the 'ol ticker...your shooting friends will be here for support and ready to fling arrows with ya when you get better.  Take care.

Jerry


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*9.5 days*

You are 1/3 the way to almost quit. Making 30 days was the toughest for me, after that is was all downhill. You should be starting to get the "taste" of food back by now...I mean the real taste not the nicotine dulled taste you have been used to...don't let this cause you to transfer the addiction to food and put on the pounds.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Folks, I'm probably feeling as good right now as I have in a long time.
> 
> The meds seems to have taken care of the chest pressure
> 
> ...


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

.


----------

